# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  ESAN - DIPLOMA EN GESTIÓN DE NEGOCIOS AVÍCOLAS

## globalgap

La primera escuela de negocios del Perú y única entre las 10 mejores escuelas de Negocios de Latinoamérica, ESAN, programa para octubre el inicio de su tercera promoción del Diploma en Gestión de Negocios Avícolas.  GESTÍON DE NEGOCIOS AVÍCOLAS.jpg
Este programa está dirigido a profesionales de zootecnia, médicos veterinarios, profesionales ligados al sector avícola, avicultores y empresarios que deseen fortalecer su empresa. Así mismo, se encargará de potenciar las competencias gerenciales y brindar a los participantes las herramientas claves para la gestión de negocios avícolas.
Se contará con una plana docente de primer nivel, compuesta por reconocidos académicos, profesionales y especialistas en la materia.
ESAN ha desarrollado una currícula de acuerdo a las necesidades del sector, enfocándose en desarrollar y mejorar la calidad de gestión en los negocios con clases tanto teóricas como prácticas.
Además, se brindará la oportunidad de ampliar su red de contactos, la cual es un factor fundamental presentándose como oportunidad de desarrollo dentro de un ambiente académico y profesional, donde se podrá compartir experiencias obtenidas dentro del sector. *Para mayor información comunicarse a la Universidad ESAN.
Telf: 3177200 anexo: 4057
E-mail: consultor_ide2@esan.edu.pe  MAP La Revista: ESAN relanza el Diploma en Gestión de Negocios Avícolas* Temas similares: ESAN- DIPLOMADO GERENCIAL en: GESTION DE EMPRESAS FAMILIARES AGRÍCOLAS DIPLOMADO EN GESTIÓN DE EMPRESAS FAMILIARES - ESAN - 20% dscto DIPLOMADO EN GESTIÓN DE EMPRESAS FAMILIARES - ESAN TALLER: GESTIÓN EN NEGOCIOS RURALES - UNIVERSDAD ESAN, IDE-ESAN, SIERRA EXPORTADORA Y AGROBANCO. PAE EN GESTIÓN DE EMPRESAS COOPERATIVAS DEL CAFÉ Y CACAO--UNIVERSIDAD ESAN.

----------

